# does anyone have a plan of a ……….



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

does any one have a plan of a starship cheers . Jeff


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks tree fork. hey hobbyist-humorist now that would be a hoot sitting on the end of ya arm or have you been into the peach moonshine again


----------

